# NOC 0131 Telecommunication Carrier Manager



## Shanikhan1 (Oct 23, 2017)

Dear Friends,
I need your support if somebody can confirm that NOC 0131 Telecommunication Carrier Manager is regulated occupation in Saskatchewan or not.

Please provide the link for more information if there is any..

Thanks in advance.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

As you can see on the official website of the government of Canada where they describe the NOC codes:
NOC 2011 - 0131 - Telecommunication carriers managers - Unit group
there isn't any mention of it being a regulated profession.

This is different when you have a regulated profession, for example Civil Engineer. There you will see under the Employment Requirements:


> Licensing by a provincial or territorial association of professional engineers is required to approve engineering drawings and reports and to practise as a Professional Engineer (P.Eng.).


NOC 2011 - 2131 - Civil engineers - Unit group


----------



## Shanikhan1 (Oct 23, 2017)

EVHB said:


> As you can see on the official website of the government of Canada where they describe the NOC codes:
> NOC 2011 - 0131 - Telecommunication carriers managers - Unit group
> there isn't any mention of it being a regulated profession.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply.

Regulated occupations are varying from province to province like some may be regulated in Saskatchewan but the same may not be regulated in Alberta and vice versa.

As i was ready to prepare Pre-Application of SINP through OASIS portal, i want to confirm if NOC 0131 - Telecommunication carriers managers is regulated in Saskatchewan or not.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I am not aware that there are professions that are regulated in one province, but not in another. Do you have some examples?


----------

